# لمسه من يد السيد



## marcelino (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*صديقي صديقتي
ألم تشعر مثلى وقت ضعفك أن نفسك بالية ومجروحة بالخطية
والضعف ... لو بي عت فى المزاد سوف تذهب رخيصة جدا
ومحتقرة وسط الجموع المزدحمة ؟!!
لا تيأس ..
أبدا لاتفقد رجائك فى إلهك
فى ملء زمانك .. فى زمن إفتقادك
سوف يٌغلب السيد من دموعك
ويرق قلبه لإنكسارك ومذلتك
سوف يتقدم وسط الجموع
يلمس حياتك ... ينظفها من الأتربة .. يشد أوتارها
ويعذف بك أشجى وأعذب الألحان فى إنشودة الخلاص !!!
فيعطى لحياتك قيمة ومعنى
فهذا هو وعده الصادق والأكيد
هأنذا أسأل عن غنمى وافتقدها كما يفتقد الراعى قطيعه (خز 11:34)
أنا ارعى غنمى واربضها يقول السيد الرب
وأطلب الضال .. وأسترد المطرود
وأجبر الكسير ... وأعصب الجريح (حز 34: 16)

ألم يفعل هذا مع شاول الطرسوسى وبطرس
والمرأة السامرية وأغسطينوس و.. و.. وغيرهم كثيرين؟!!
إذا لاتيأس
إنتظر الرب .. ليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك وانتظر الرب (مز 27:14)

سيدى
إن نفسى كآلة صماء
لا تستطيع أن تعطى لحنا
إننى أحد هؤلاء الغير قادرين
أن يجدوا لحياتهم قيمة ومعنى
تقدم .. تقدم ياسيدى
ضع يدك علىً
حولنى الآن
ارفع عنى انكسارى وذلى
أملكن إرادتى
إلمس فؤادى وحواسى .. بل وكل دنيتى
ضع فى قلبى انشودة
شد أوتارى
إعزف بى لحنا
واصنع لحياتى قيمة ومعنى
بلمسه من يدك

منقول*


----------



## tenaaaa (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جميله اوووي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (20 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> [url="?-
> 
> سيدى
> إن نفسى كآلة صماء
> ...



ميرسى مارو كتيرررررر على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## tena_tntn (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميلة قوى قوى 
شكرا*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2009)

> أبدا لاتفقد رجائك فى إلهك
> فى ملء زمانك .. فى زمن إفتقادك
> سوف يٌغلب السيد من دموعك
> ويرق قلبه لإنكسارك ومذلتك
> ...


*
رجاؤنا فيك لا ينتهي يا الهي 
وثقتنا في حنانك ليس لها حدود 
وسوف نظل نرفع اليك اعيننا مثل الجارية الي يد سيدتها 

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا
شكرا مارسلينو​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

سيدى
إن نفسى كآلة صماء
لا تستطيع أن تعطى لحنا
إننى أحد هؤلاء الغير قادرين
أن يجدوا لحياتهم قيمة ومعنى
تقدم .. تقدم ياسيدى
ضع يدك علىً
حولنى الآن
ارفع عنى انكسارى وذلى
أملكن إرادتى
إلمس فؤادى وحواسى .. بل وكل دنيتى
ضع فى قلبى انشودة
شد أوتارى
إعزف بى لحنا
واصنع لحياتى قيمة ومعنى
بلمسه من يدك

+++++++++++++++

منتهى الروووعه .... تسلم أيدك .........العدرا تبارككم ...........شكــــرا


----------



## marmora jesus (21 ديسمبر 2009)

يا الهي اجعلني كالخزف بين يديك
لتصنع بي ما شئت انت وليس ما أشاء انا
فان المر الذي تختاره لي خير من الشهد الذي اختاره بنفسي
يا صانعي
امين
ميرسي ليك جدا يا مارو علي الصلاة الحلوة دي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

> سوف يتقدم وسط الجموع
> يلمس حياتك ... ينظفها من الأتربة .. يشد أوتارها
> ويعذف بك أشجى وأعذب الألحان فى إنشودة الخلاص !!!
> فيعطى لحياتك قيمة ومعنى
> فهذا هو وعده الصادق والأكيد



صادقة وأمينة هو وعودك ياربى
رااائع مارسلينو
ميرسى ليك كتيير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

رووووووووعه يا مارسلينو 
ميرررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino;1757إنتظر الرب .. ليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك وانتظر الرب (مز 27:14)[/color قال:
			
		

> سيدى
> إن نفسى كآلة صماء
> لا تستطيع أن تعطى لحنا
> إننى أحد هؤلاء الغير قادرين
> ...




صلاة حلوة اوووى مارسلينو ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 ديسمبر 2009)

صلاة طيبة 
شكرا لكـــــــ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*إن نفسى كآلة صماء
لا تستطيع أن تعطى لحنا
إننى أحد هؤلاء الغير قادرين
أن يجدوا لحياتهم قيمة ومعنى
تقدم .. تقدم ياسيدى
ضع يدك علىً
حولنى الآن
ارفع عنى انكسارى وذلى
أملكن إرادتى
إلمس فؤادى وحواسى .. بل وكل دنيتى
ضع فى قلبى انشودة
شد أوتارى
إعزف بى لحنا
واصنع لحياتى قيمة ومعنى
بلمسه من يدك

روعة روعة يا مارسلينو
ميرسى لك كتير
المسيح معك ويباركك
*


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*امين ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## christianbible5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> *سيدى
> إن نفسى كآلة صماء
> لا تستطيع أن تعطى لحنا
> إننى أحد هؤلاء الغير قادرين
> ...


*مارسلينو...*
*اخي حبيبي...*
*انا كنت فاكرك غاوي مقالب فقط...*
*الرب ينور عمرك...*
*صلاتك رائعة... تحن لها النفوس...*
*اسمح لي حبيبي ان ارفع هذه الصلاة لراحة انفس الموتى...*
*الرب يبارك ايام حياتك حبيبي...*


----------

